# Mostly just moths



## orionmystery (May 19, 2014)

Flatidae hopper nymph making a fashion statement. Selangor, Malaysia.


Flatidae hopper nymph IMG_9986 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


A mating pair of moth. Eupterote asclepiades - ID suggested by Chun Xing Wong & Antonio Giudici. Selangor, Malaysia. 


Mating moths IMG_9288 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Twig caterpillar with nice curled tails. ID appreciated. Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.


Caterpillar IMG_9407 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Nice looking earwig playing hide and seek with us. Night macro, Selangor, Malaysia.


Earwig IMG_9134 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Nice looking moth we found at night. Selangor, Malaysia. Erebus ephesperis - ID credit: Jerome Chua. 


Erebus ephesperis moth IMG_0592 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Acherontia sp (Death's Head Hawk Moth) - ID suggested by Jerome Chua. 


Acherontia sp. moth IMG_0367 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Beetle porn. Selangor, Malaysia.


Mating beetles IMG_0019 copy (2) by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## ruggedshutter (Jun 6, 2014)

You could put together a book of Nature Sex with all of the mating insect photos that you seem to get


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 7, 2014)

ruggedshutter said:


> You could put together a book of Nature Sex with all of the mating insect photos that you seem to get



Haha, thanks, ruggedshutter. No book yet but there's a "Bug Porn" blog post for now:

Bugs Porn | Up Close with Nature


----------

